
Ask HN: How should a Kickstarter work with its backers? - NyokaMWiz
Hi Hacker News readers! I&#x27;m the marketing person for a startup that making a sustainable alternative to chemical glowsticks which is powered by bioluminescence.<p>It looks like we will reach our Kickstarter goal very soon so I had a question for all you awesome people. How should a small startup communicate&#x2F;keep in touch with their Kickstarter backers? Were there things other folks did that you liked or disliked? What else should we keep in mind?<p>Also I&#x27;d be happy to answer you questions if you have any!<p>Otherwise I hope you all have a wonderful day.<p>Link here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kickstarter.com&#x2F;projects&#x2F;pagexrage&#x2F;eco-friendly-glow-stick-powered-with-bioluminescence&#x2F;description
======
gshdg
Post tiny progress updates at least every two weeks so your backers never feel
abandoned. Make bigger announcements for major milestones.

~~~
runxel
This.

Always communicate, but never spam. I don't need an email again, if nothing
really happened and you just let my inbox explode with 100 crappy gifs.

But four weeks without anything is also bad! I _want_ to see you making
progress and things are going well.

And explain everything! If you decide to make a thing different, just don't
announce it – say why you made this decision.

